# Wilfa Uniform+ Moccamaster



## Guente (May 22, 2020)

Hi,

Can anyone with a Wilfa Uniform grinder & a Moccamaster KBG select recommend a grind setting to start off with? Im using medium roast beans.

Thanks


----------



## OHW (Oct 5, 2020)

Try around 16 and go from there


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm currently on 22 for my first v60 bean with my new Uniform @ 500ml. It's quite bright in the cup and didn't feel the need to go any finer. This is with jap tabbed papers. Obviously you'll need to be finer if brewing a smaller amount.


----------



## Guente (May 22, 2020)

@OHW would you use 16 on a half pot? (i.e 500ml).

Im weighing 30g of Yirgacheffe around setting 14 - 18, its taking 3min 20/40 sec but it still doesnt taste great.

Any suggestions on recipes?

Cheers


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

When you say it doesn't taste great, in what respect? Bitter? Sour?

It depends on beans etc but I would expect 14 to produce a bitter cup based on my experiences so far.

Having had a little more experience with the grinder for 30g/500ml I'd say about setting 20 seems to be right for v60.

Are you using beans from a good roaster? With the perfect grind setting and perfect technique it won't taste great if you don't get that bit right 🙂


----------



## Guente (May 22, 2020)

@Rapid - yeah there isn't much fluctuation in terms of flavour. It was quite bitter as you suggested.

I've landed on setting 20 and ratio of 14:1 - the taste is far better but I also read that perhaps the beans I have may are too darkly roasted for a drip brewer.

I'm going to change roaster and look for beans that are specifically roasted for filter, perhaps this may give me more pronounced flavours from the coffee 😄.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

Guente said:


> @Rapid - yeah there isn't much fluctuation in terms of flavour. It was quite bitter as you suggested.
> 
> I've landed on setting 20 and ratio of 14:1 - the taste is far better but I also read that perhaps the beans I have may are too darkly roasted for a drip brewer.
> 
> I'm going to change roaster and look for beans that are specifically roasted for filter, perhaps this may give me more pronounced flavours from the coffee 😄.


 That's good to hear you've made some progress.

As for roast, it's probably more to do with the profile of the bean than purely roast level but broadly speaking, if it's *too *dark it may struggle. Obviously as you get darker you loose the acidity/fruitiness that lends it's self to some really good filter flavours. I've had some cracking med-dark level coffee in V60 through. Low acidity and caramel/chocolate notes.

What kind of coffee do you like? Fruit? Berries? Citrus? Caramel?

I always think roast gives you a better idea of acidity rather than flavours, which are often more to do with the region they're from/process etc.


----------



## Guente (May 22, 2020)

@Rapid - thanks. Yeah, i think it would do me no harm to change roastery and experiment with some other lighter roasts.

I dont have a particular preference in terms of flavours. Ideally, i can nail down two different types (caramel/chocolate & citrus flavour) and alternate between the two.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

As a rule of thumb your lighter roasts will give you a good citrus like coffee (or fruity one) and the medium-dark will give you that caramel/chocolate with low(er) acidity.

We have some popular roasters on here. @BlackCatCoffee @Crownandcanvas coffee by the casuals. All of which will go out of their way to advise you well.

at crown and canvas, they have a good citrus bean which is geni chala. An Ethopian that has grapefruit and lime notes. This is about as far as I thought I'd ever get from my preferred tasting notes but that one changed my perception of a good coffee - which is that it doesn't really matter what you think you like, a good one is a good one! I really enjoyed that.

A little bit further a field, I think Rave do a good (and cheap) medium dark that also works in filter. That's their Colombian el carmen. This is a more 'traditional' coffee taste along the caramel lines.

Django coffee gets some very positive feedback as being a light based roaster. Their Kisinga in particular for something fruity. (I haven't tried it but it gets loads of mentions).

So there's a few recommendations for citrus/caramel/fruity.

The benefit of the 3 that I mentioned at the top of my post is that they are part of the community here and certainly worth trying if you're looking for different experiences.

For more inspiration, the 'what's in your cup this morning' thread is brilliant for checking out what people think of different places.


----------



## Guente (May 22, 2020)

Okay nice one - I'll certainly check that out 👍


----------

